# Smokey eye but with ONLY ONE eye product?



## DirtyPlum (Feb 26, 2009)

OK so following on my thread on your definition of a smokey eye..

I wanna be convinced that a beautifully executed smokey eye can be created with the use of only one product!  So many customers are disappointed when me and my colleagues suggest that a perfect smokey eye requires at least three eyeshadows, a base and tons of liner and mascara and ask if they can do it with just the one? 

OK, so maybe you can use Smolder and smudge the hell out of it, but thats more of a Kate Moss, slept in makeup look – IMO.  

So heres the challenge:

Create a smokey eye look
Use only one product on the eyes (be it eyeshadow, paint, eyepencil, lipstick, gloss, CCB etc)
You can use mascara on your lashes
You can use an eye kohl pencil to tight and water line (not included in your one-product allowance) cos it wouldn’t be smokey otherwise! 
You can use brushes, but better still – don’t!

Remember smokey eyes are typically dense colour graduated to lighter, then light... (horizontally or vertically)

Call it a smokey-eye-on-a-budget? ...and....GO!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

oh i'm so in! i'll post tonite!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 26, 2009)

i almost ALWAYS do a smokey eye with only one color! Its like my everyday deal lol.

Ill post one!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2009)

what about a highlight under the brow? no base (like udpp)?

is this even possible?!?!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 28, 2009)

^Try telling my customers that!  

I was asked the same thing today... so I tried a budget  smokey eye on an NW45 today.  I used Blackground paint and Smolder... I have to admit, it looked pretty good.  But I still wanted a brow highlighter.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so gonna do this ....by Monday....My eyes are so sore today from allergies I have to give them a days rest


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool count me in too, I'll post again tonight, hmmm what colour to use lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2009)

i'm not posting until someone else posts.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok a MES that technically is one product...does that count??? Just asking...???!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 1, 2009)

hmmm... I shoulda said one colour right! But hey, try it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

It's up to you...One color or MES....I just want to do whatever everyone else does without feeling sneaky!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm gonna stick with one product... cos for me the challenge is about seeing smokey eyes with the use of one product, which I can then more confidently recommend when on counter! Bonus with the MES, cos there are potentially three colours outta them - I forgot abt them!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok I am gonna pull out the MES then...if it is not just one color but one item!! This will be fun and much easier now!!  and I still wanna try with One color too..just for fun


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

I can do this!  I have done this!  I love these new challenges you guys are coming up with.  Ok, my only thing is that I am definitely using brushes.  I did a smokey eye once with Smolder and Melton Mauve.  AND....I only used one brush.  It was years ago but it turned out really well.  I haven't been able to duplicate it because I did it on the fly and you can NEVER duplicate those.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok...wait.  I have a question now.  Since we are only using one product on the eye does that mean I can't use my eye kohl as my base?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

I know DirtyP ...Give us all the rules again..


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok...wait.  I have a question now.  Since we are only using one product on the eye does that mean I can't use my eye kohl as my base?_

 
same q here....pls allow that:-d...hoping that the e/s use to fill the brows are excluded from the rule
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
just to confirm,no highlighter allowed?


----------



## orangeeyecrayon (Mar 1, 2009)

i am going to do this tomorrow, and use just a really soft eyeliner, we shall see how it goes :s


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, here is some clarity on the rules...

Create a smokey eye look
Use only one product on the eyes (be it eyeshadow, paint, eyepencil, lipstick, gloss, CCB etc)
You can use mascara on your lashes
You can use brushes, but better still – don’t!

You can use an eye kohl pencil.  Cos I'm guessing thats a staple in most peoples kit.  So its not included in your one-product allowance-  it wouldn’t be smokey otherwise! 
Maybe see how you get on with only using that on its own, if not, you can use another product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ideally, the less products used the better.

Ashap - highlighter e/s is usually the first thing ppl dismiss so lets see if we can do without - keep it raw - or maybe there is another staple product you have that you can use to highlighter instead...?

Brow products are fine, as long as they stay on the brow only!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 2, 2009)

OK i'm intrigued...*subscribes to thread*


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright!I gave it a try today.It was difficult without a base,coz the e/s kept fading(my left eye in the first pic), and i had to keep packing on the color on the lid...

*Products used*

The only e/s used-->*UD Oil slick(Ammo palette)*
UD zero - as a liner
NO highlighting e/s used

One brush used- 213 SE from 2008 holiday smokey eye palette

.................


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_




_

 
Whew!!  You just put any efforts I would make to shame!  Incredible job!  I'm reluctant to even post anything now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Alright!I gave it a try today.It was difficult without a base,coz the e/s kept fading(my left eye in the first pic), and i had to keep packing on the color on the lid...

*Products used*

The only e/s used-->*UD Oil slick(Ammo palette)*
UD zero - as a liner
NO highlighting e/s used

One brush used- 213 SE from 2008 holiday smokey eye palette













_

 

I'm NOT playing!!! Next Challenge!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is crazy pretty!!

NEXT CHALLENGE...I'm thinking of it now!!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'm NOT playing!!! Next Challenge!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is crazy pretty!!

NEXT CHALLENGE...I'm thinking of it now!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Hilly (Mar 2, 2009)

You nailed it!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Alright!I gave it a try today.It was difficult without a base,coz the e/s kept fading(my left eye in the first pic), and i had to keep packing on the color on the lid...

*Products used*

The only e/s used-->*UD Oil slick(Ammo palette)*
UD zero - as a liner
NO highlighting e/s used

One brush used- 213 SE from 2008 holiday smokey eye palette













_

 


i am NOT worthy. you are fucking beautiful. i love it. i'm drooling.


----------



## shootout (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Alright!I gave it a try today.It was difficult without a base,coz the e/s kept fading(my left eye in the first pic), and i had to keep packing on the color on the lid...

*Products used*

The only e/s used-->*UD Oil slick(Ammo palette)*
UD zero - as a liner
NO highlighting e/s used

One brush used- 213 SE from 2008 holiday smokey eye palette




_

 
I could use hundreds of products and still not look this good.
Amazing.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 2, 2009)

woop woop!  I knew I could count on you Specktrettes to help me out! 
Ashap - that is spot ON!


----------



## starrynight0127 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Alright!I gave it a try today.It was difficult without a base,coz the e/s kept fading(my left eye in the first pic), and i had to keep packing on the color on the lid...

*Products used*

The only e/s used-->*UD Oil slick(Ammo palette)*
UD zero - as a liner
NO highlighting e/s used

One brush used- 213 SE from 2008 holiday smokey eye palette













_

 

















Totally blew any attempt I was thinking of out of the water! WOW! Great job!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok Ashpardesi....I will not be daunted.  I will still post a look.  You just caused me to step up my game.  I am up to the challenge! (I hope *gulp*)  LOL....


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot ladies!well I thought,if i post first,that would be an encouragement for you guys to try it out.,guess it backfired..lol.and I was really thinking of posting more.!...chocalategoddess,tish,azia,resha,..come on gals give this challenge a try


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

I will try it...and I'm gonna come out badass...you just wait..gonna blow this old look out the water !!



OH God I need a miracle !!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok Ashpardesi....I will not be daunted.  I will still post a look.  You just caused me to step up my game.  I am up to the challenge! (I hope *gulp*)  LOL....!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I will try it...and I'm gonna come out badass...you just wait..gonna blow this old look out the water !!



OH God I need a miracle !!_

 
yessssss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...you guys can do it!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

ok seriously, Tish is HILARIOUS LMAO!!

but um yea, i'm gonna sit this one out now. there's no way.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I might try.  But DAMN ashpardesi, you effing killed it! I'm going to look like a raccoon up in the crack house compared to you.

Won't have time until the weekend, but I will post my effort if others will give it a go as well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## aziajs (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok ladies...and gents.  Here you go:

MAC Smolder Eye Kohl
UD Purple Haze eyeshadow
and yes...my lips are absurdly nude.  Gotta love the flash.


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

Ash!! You did an AWESOME job..

Edit: Azia!! Wow you acheived that with 2 products!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Edit: Azia!! Wow you acheived that with 2 products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes ma'am.  It's actually the easiest way to do a smokey eye with color.  Use a black base, in this case Smolder, and then place a frosted/shimmery/sparkley shadow over it.  Voila!  I am very impressed with this combo because I have had it on for about 9 hours now and it hasn't creased at all.  I just knew Smolder would start creasing like crazy with nothing underneath it but it hasn't.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 3, 2009)

Aziajs - wow, thats stunning and I LOVE prurple smokeys!!  

I honestly thought Smolder would bleed like crazy so thats pretty impressive! I'ma have to try it out... 

Keep em coming ladies (I wish I had a camera and was photogenic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Good Job Azia!!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 3, 2009)

gr8 gr8 job azia!love it!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 3, 2009)

oh fuck this. i'm so not doing it now! you chicks are too cool for school.


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_oh fuck this. i'm so not doing it now! you chicks are too cool for school._

 
Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm with ya girl!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Keep em coming ladies (I wish I had a camera and was photogenic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ..._

 
Bear in mind that most of us probably saw the FOTD you posted recently so we know that you're gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Bear in mind that most of us probably saw the FOTD you posted recently so we know that you're gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

You Both did a great job !


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 3, 2009)

Azia, you nailed it.  Super hot!!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

Azia- you look AWESOME!


----------



## carandru (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, I really want to try this now!...but yea, definitely intimidated :-(. 
Both of the looks posted so far are way too great, lol.  And w/ only 2 products? 

I'll have say a quick prayer before I begin  like "Dear god, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this look wearable and not utterly craptastic. Guide my hands, lord, guide my hands"


----------



## Brittni (Mar 3, 2009)

Less is more!!!

Wonderful job ladies.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay so I decided to give it a go... 

But... It looks like I've cheated. I only used Typographic eyeshadow I PROMISE but it appears as if I've used a highlight colour and a brown colour (I have an answer for the brown colour though lol)?! My only guess is that either because I use vanilla pigment to highlight my cheeks that it could have dropped onto my eyebrushes in front of me then I used one of the brushes to blend a bit more, or I used brushes that somehow got highlighter colour on it? But the brushes I used I NEVER use for highlight. I promise I only used Typographic though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm.. weird. Anyway..

In answer as to why there appears to be a brown colour, I started doing it and I took it too high so I used a makeup wipe to bring it down a bit, and whatever makeup wipes I use my skin goes red instantly, so I worked over this redness and voila, typographic appears brown haha. Moral of the story - redness in the skin isn't such a bad thing 

Eyes:
Typographic eyeshadow - 226 brush to apply colour across lid, 219 to intensify lashline and outer V
Feline kohl power to tightline 
Mascara
Some Naturalites lashes (I think I'm allergic to eyelash glue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hence why my eyes look quite bloodshot. This happens EVERYTIME I use falsies)

Cheeks:
Sculpt powder
Vanilla p/m
Mocha blush

Lips:
Lollipop Lovin (I CANNOT wait for this to be re-released so I can use it more than once a year in fear of running out lol)











It appears quite brown here as I lowered the flash:


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Caroline that is amazing!! Love it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are talented, I tried this to day and had a royal time laffing at myself... It looked so good, I didn't even bother to take pictures...


----------



## aziajs (Mar 4, 2009)

vocaltest, your looks are ALWAYS stunning.  You do a smokey eye like no one else!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 4, 2009)

Love itttt! So it can be done ... my customers are gonna love me when I tell them they can do it with two products!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 4, 2009)

great look vocal test!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 4, 2009)

Caroline, you killed it!  It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw you ladies are great I tried today but I looked like I was beaten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I washed it off before anyone could see lol


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Love itttt! So it can be done ... my customers are gonna love me when I tell them they can do it with two products!_

 
just wondering.. what about the products that are trios? like the smashbox trio eyeshadow? doesnt that count as one product?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ I work for MAC and dont know much about smashbox.


----------



## carandru (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joojoobss* 

 
_just wondering.. what about the products that are trios? like the smashbox trio eyeshadow? doesnt that count as one product?_

 
I personally would say no that doesn't count as one product. I would think each "color" item counts as a separate item, even if they come in one package. But, hey I don't make the rules, so I don't know.

Seems like it would be more useful trying to limit yourself as much as you can.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I did not use a MES for that reason...thought that was a little unfair..I have those Smashbox (sucky) trios and it's 3 seperate eyeshadows


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_^^ I work for MAC and dont know much about smashbox._

 
oohh i see, i didnt know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, i was trying to come up with ideas for suggestions for customers.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

I still need to find the time to try this challenge.  Anyone else??


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 4, 2009)

I finally decided to give this challenge a whirl.  Not sure if anyone is even still looking at this thread, but here goes.....

I used Feline Kohl Power pencil and Sweet Sienna pigment.  That's it.  Photos were taken in natural light, no flash:


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I finally decided to give this challenge a whirl. Not sure if anyone is even still looking at this thread, but here goes.....

I used Feline Kohl Power pencil and Sweet Sienna pigment. That's it. Photos were taken in natural light, no flash:










_

 





 beautiful...your eyes are so stunning you would look good with only liner!! Fantastic Rach...I love it


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 4, 2009)

great job MzzRach!!so pretty!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 4, 2009)

Love it MzzRach! That's so ur smokey eye colour (ss pigment)!


----------



## pichima (Apr 9, 2009)

Mzz Rach, it looks great!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I finally decided to give this challenge a whirl.  Not sure if anyone is even still looking at this thread, but here goes.....

I used Feline Kohl Power pencil and Sweet Sienna pigment.  That's it.  Photos were taken in natural light, no flash:




_

 
This is awesome!  I am going to copy it.  Great job!


----------



## nunu (Apr 11, 2009)

MzzRach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...that's gorgeous


----------



## amyzon (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok I've been dying to do this so I finally decided to try this out tonight after work!!!  I actually tried out two different colors... One on each eye..  here goes!!

#1  Typographic, Fluidline in Blacktrack, and Benefit BadGal Lash Mascara






#2  Fig. 1, Fluidline in Blacktrack, and Benefit BadGal Lash Mascara

I tried a different technique with this.. I smoked out the outer and inner corners and kept the lid lighter.






I actually liked how this turned out!!!  I'd like to try this out for work with a little bit of pink blended in the center.

Great idea for a challenge!

And here's my freaky look self with 2 different eyes hah!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

^^^^ beautiful!!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 22, 2009)

omg i'm gonna try this!! hehehehe


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 31, 2009)

I am very impressed.


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

I love it, great job


----------



## AllDolldup31 (Apr 26, 2011)

i dont have a picture.. but its really easy if you just line your eyes with smolder.. pack on bronze e/s then reline with smolder! mascara and wa-la! instant "beach"smokey!!


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Aug 13, 2011)

Old thread, but a good one! Heres mine It's just black eyeliner all over my lid (took about 6-7 layers of it JUST to get that!) And woodwinked in the crease. My eyes are super bloodshot and I have that black shit in my tearduct. -__- So sorry just focus on my makeup haha.


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Feb 28, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 29, 2012)

And old thread, but here is my take on one shadow and one brush. Gosh Cosmetics Twin Eye Shadow in Grey/vanilla. Only the Grey is used.


----------



## doloreshazed (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome looks in this thread!


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 21, 2012)

MzzRach your eyes look gorgeous! Love the sexy smoky eye!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2012)

Thank you!!  I did this look ages ago, I need to do it again for a night out soon.  So easy, but makes a big impact.


----------



## Finlithwen (May 27, 2012)

Mac Smoked Ruby MES does the trick in a whim, but it sucks it was limited edition. You can do the same with Too Faced Label Whore eyeshadow. As both are duocromes, the only thing you have to do is smudging over your eyelids and blending them a little, it will look like you spent half an hour doing the blendig work, but it actually just takes 5 minutes if so.


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Love this thread!  I love how 1 color can be look so different with a little blending!


----------



## monley (Jul 25, 2012)

All the looks are really gorgeous!


----------

